# Rug and Girth for standardbred in poor condition



## Cobbytype (4 October 2016)

Can anyone recommend a well fitting turnout rug for a standarbred? He's in poor condition, so is ultra slim at the moment. 

Also, I'll be needing a new girth and want something that won't rub him whilst he's so slim. I've always used leather Atherstone girths, but times have changed since I last bought tack.


----------



## Regandal (4 October 2016)

Why not wait until he puts some weight on before riding him.


----------



## Pinkvboots (4 October 2016)

Regandal said:



			Why not wait until he puts some weight on before riding him.
		
Click to expand...

agree get weight on him before you start riding a saddle and girth will not be comfortable if he has bones sticking out.

rugs I would just get one that fits for now but as he gains weight it may not fit as well, the shires rugs are a good fit for the narrower horse and not too expensive.


----------



## Cobbytype (4 October 2016)

He's had time off and has put weight on the past month, but he also needs to build a little muscle too. I've nothing set in concrete, but my intention is to gently exercise him in walk for a few weeks, then give him the winter off.


----------



## Palindrome (4 October 2016)

Rambo/rhino wug fits well on my high withered horse, particularly the angled chest clips at the front remove pressure from the wither.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 October 2016)

Amigo will fit him perfectly. Take him out long reining esp up long hills, and ensure he builds muscle before riding.


----------



## JJS (4 October 2016)

Shires rugs have fit my Thoroughbred, my Welsh B, and my brick outhouse TBx, so they seem to be a safe and economical bet for most horses. Whether they fit my new cob remains to be seen!


----------



## Michen (4 October 2016)

Cheapy girth as you might need a new one as he fills out/if you have to have a different saddle fitted etc with a nice fluffy le meiux girth sleeve!!!


----------



## Cobbytype (5 October 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

I'd be interested to hear the general consensus as to whether he should be exercised or not (see pic below). I want to do what's best for both of us and had hoped to start off with some gentle walking, probably every other day for 15 - 20 mins. I'm not riding fit so a steady approach would be best for me also. I'm fairly limited for long reining - there's a farm track which is around 400m long, other than that it's the roads out the village which have a 60mph speed limit.


----------



## be positive (5 October 2016)

In that photo he looks like a weak two year old so to me I would probably treat him like one and just do work on long reins, a couple of goes round the track and his fields will be enough to get him going , if he is at all sore through his back sitting on him while he is so weak will do more harm than good, a few weeks of gentle exercise and good grass should make all the difference.

I am pleased you have found the right one for you, it seems to have been a long journey.


----------



## planete (5 October 2016)

Mark Todd rugs have a lot of adjustment across the chest and will fit a slim horse as well as a wider one.  They are also quite deep.


----------



## Cobbytype (5 October 2016)

be positive said:



			In that photo he looks like a weak two year old so to me I would probably treat him like one and just do work on long reins, a couple of goes round the track and his fields will be enough to get him going , if he is at all sore through his back sitting on him while he is so weak will do more harm than good, a few weeks of gentle exercise and good grass should make all the difference.

I am pleased you have found the right one for you, it seems to have been a long journey.
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank you bp, that's really kind. 

He's 5 according to passport, but yes he looks babyish. I'm hoping he's the right one, but I haven't paid a lot for him so it's not the end of the world if he's too much for me to cope with when he gets his mojo back. I'm not wanting to turn him away for too long as I just don't have any facilities or skills to go right back to the beginning. If it looks like his road to recovery is going to be a long one I'll have to put him in livery, but would like him to have some time in my paddock to chill. It's peaceful with good grazing and the donkeys will keep him company. 

I decided to look at something different. Years ago my sister had a pacer and he was a very good hack and when I saw this boy advertised I thought he was worth a look. He's been a trotter and apparently had a reasonably good start in life, but it's all gone downhill from there and he's been passed around the travellers a bit. He's spent time on a tether and came to the dealer as more or less a bogof when she bought a cob. He hasn't done well living in a herd on the yard's big paddock as the other horses bully him, so he's been put in his own small area next to them. He never lifts his head up from scoffing, so if his appetite is anything to go by he's a trooper.

Don't think it's really sunk in yet and I found myself wide awake at 4am worrying about what I'd done. Hopefully there will be a happy ending and a nice little horse at the end of the horrid journey we've both had the past couple of years.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 October 2016)

If it were me I would find a good private schooling yard, where he can be given lots of fresh air and time, just stabled at night, and they can be asked to work away quietly for six weeks, such places should be happy to take him as he needs so little work, he can be fitted around the others. If you don't have the right  facilities it is going to be a much more difficult transition.
They will have rugs, so no need to worry about that immediately. He might be fine without one for a few weeks, only when he needs clipped are rugs essential as he is not going to be doing much till the spring, a lightweight will be fine.
Agree with letting him settle in for six weeks at home, he may be fine with no rugs. I assume donks are wormed.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (5 October 2016)

Is his passport a STAGBI passport or just a generic one? (I always pop up when someone mentions Standardbred)


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 October 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Is his passport a STAGBI passport or just a generic one? (I always pop up when someone mentions Standardbred)
		
Click to expand...

She does, lol.


----------



## Cobbytype (5 October 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Is his passport a STAGBI passport or just a generic one? (I always pop up when someone mentions Standardbred)
		
Click to expand...

My husband looked at his passport whilst I was riding another horse, so not sure. I'll let you know Sunday when he arrives. The dealer spoke about his breeding but tbh I'd gone into space cadet mode as I was busy watching the horse.


----------



## Cobbytype (5 October 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			If it were me I would find a good private schooling yard, where he can be given lots of fresh air and time, just stabled at night, and they can be asked to work away quietly for six weeks, such places should be happy to take him as he needs so little work, he can be fitted around the others. If you don't have the right  facilities it is going to be a much more difficult transition.
They will have rugs, so no need to worry about that immediately. He might be fine without one for a few weeks, only when he needs clipped are rugs essential as he is not going to be doing much till the spring, a lightweight will be fine.
Agree with letting him settle in for six weeks at home, he may be fine with no rugs. I assume donks are wormed.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes donks are wormed and new boy will have a worm count - I'm told he was wormed with Pramox a month ago. 

Your comments are pretty much my feelings too. There's a nice yard with loads of off road hacking that has a good reputation but it's a 40 minute drive away. I think I'll make arrangements to go and have a look with a view to him going there late winter for a couple of months. 

I have a 40ft field shelter on my land which is divided into 3 bays, so there's plenty of shelter for donks and the new horse. Two of the shelter bays are gated so I can keep the equines separated if the weather turns and it looks like there might be personality clashes. I've a lovely stable at home too, so he can come up here at night if it looks like he'll settle away from the donks, but initially I want him to be out 24/7 with grazing and hay.


----------



## MrsMozart (5 October 2016)

No advise to add, but wanted to wish you all the best with him and hope you have a long and good life together. I've recently taken the plunge back in (bought a three year old a few months ago), which is after a few yuck years, so hopefully all will be grand.

Look forward to reading your updates.


----------



## Cobbytype (5 October 2016)

MrsMozart said:



			No advise to add, but wanted to wish you all the best with him and hope you have a long and good life together. I've recently taken the plunge back in (bought a three year old a few months ago), which is after a few yuck years, so hopefully all will be grand.

Look forward to reading your updates.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Mrs M and all the best with your new horse


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (5 October 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			My husband looked at his passport whilst I was riding another horse, so not sure. I'll let you know Sunday when he arrives. The dealer spoke about his breeding but tbh I'd gone into space cadet mode as I was busy watching the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Keep me posted.  I'm on the Board of Directors for STAGBI and like to provide owners of retired racehorses with as much pedigree and racing info as possible.  I've managed to connect breeders/previous owners with current owners and plenty of photos have been traded as well! Plus I'm nosey and I like to know who has what horse and see if I personally knew the horse myself!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (5 October 2016)

Oh a Standie, love love love them, I'm on my second. 
I also have mules, which are equally narrow through the shoulders, and I will only use Horseware rugs now, they fit perfectly. Either the Amigos, or Rhino/Rambo if you're feeling rich.

My Standies have reliably informed me (they are an expressive breed) that neoprene girths are the best


----------



## Cobbytype (5 October 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Keep me posted.  I'm on the Board of Directors for STAGBI and like to provide owners of retired racehorses with as much pedigree and racing info as possible.  I've managed to connect breeders/previous owners with current owners and plenty of photos have been traded as well! Plus I'm nosey and I like to know who has what horse and see if I personally knew the horse myself!
		
Click to expand...

Will do. 

I know just a little about standarbreds from the time my sister had a pacer many years ago. I'd bought a young cob who had napped and bolted with me a few (well actually many) times and I'd lost confidence hacking. I was at the point of giving up riding when I took Pacey for a hack - I took one look at him and thought 'crikey, if I can't cope with a cob, what chance will I have with him'. But I gave it a go and he was absolutely brilliant, albeit uncomfortable because he was narrow and didn't bend and paced between transitions. I hacked him out quite a bit and he was worth his weight in gold. Unfortunately he was a very aggressive horse to handle and was dangerous in the paddock and stable, so my sister sold him to a long distance adult rider. The horse I have bought seems very sweet and despite his rough times, he still seems to place faith in people.


----------



## Cobbytype (5 October 2016)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Oh a Standie, love love love them, I'm on my second. 
I also have mules, which are equally narrow through the shoulders, and I will only use Horseware rugs now, they fit perfectly. Either the Amigos, or Rhino/Rambo if you're feeling rich.

My Standies have reliably informed me (they are an expressive breed) that neoprene girths are the best 

Click to expand...

Glad to hear there's a small but perfectly formed group of Standardbred fans... I do seem to be in a minority around here, but it was the same 20 odd years ago when, horror of horrors, I bought a coloured cob, so I'm used to being the one who hasn't got a 'proper horse'.

Love mules too... I shall tell my donks that there are others out there who like big ears.

Thanks for the advice re neoprene


----------



## Lanky Loll (5 October 2016)

Neoprene or fluff on the girth - it's what they're used to if you look at harness  
If you have a leather girth that will fit him when you do start riding you could wrap it in cling film, random I know but it does stop rubbing  
Good luck with him, can't beat a good standie.


----------



## Cobbytype (5 October 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			Neoprene or fluff on the girth - it's what they're used to if you look at harness  
If you have a leather girth that will fit him when you do start riding you could wrap it in cling film, random I know but it does stop rubbing  
Good luck with him, can't beat a good standie.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the good wishes  He'll have a new girth so I'll look at getting a neoprene one I think. He's coming with a saddle but I'll be looking at buying a good second hand one when his shape improves. I tried him in an Ideal event saddle which was very nice.


----------



## merlin12 (5 October 2016)

I use a neoprene girth on my Standard bred.


----------



## Cobbytype (9 October 2016)

The little guy arrived at tea time. As it was late in the day he's gone straight into my stable for the night - a very big ask as the stable isn't near my field. He's settled straight in and hasn't stopped scoffing hay since he arrived. 

He looks thinner than I remember and he's not in great shape. His bridle path's scabby - possibly from lice but I'll have a look in the daylight. He has lots of scars. He needs a rest, a long rest. I doubt he'll be worked this year unless he surprises me and blossoms. 

His passport is a replacement so doesn't shed much light apart from the previous owner who is from Bishop Aukland. 

His temperament is outstanding considering he's in a strange stable with no other equines nearby; just so relaxed and at ease and contented. Thankfully a kind neighbour gave me 4 rugs yesterday which belonged to her late tb and the Amigo stable rug fits him well. Wouldn't have been the end of the world for him to be naked in the stable tonight, but as he's so thin I think he needs a bit of comfort. I've ordered him an Amigo turnout rug but there's a 7 day delivery on it. The stable faces my house and he keeps looking in as though to say "this is great, thanks". And he keeps checking his water bucket, just to make sure there's still water in it (he's got through 3 gallons already).

He needs a name as his passport name is the same as my sister's pony who died following a rta. I quite like 'Benson' or maybe 'Job' (the biblical pronunciation not gainful employment). 

Poor little ******... I hope he makes it and that he's 'just' been neglected rather something more sinister going on.


----------



## Regandal (9 October 2016)

Aw the wee soul.  Don't worry,  with good food and lots of tlc he will thrive. 
Have you thought about worming?


----------



## Cobbytype (9 October 2016)

Regandal said:



			Aw the wee soul.  Don't worry,  with good food and lots of tlc he will thrive. 
Have you thought about worming?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in a dilemma with the worming! 

The dealer I bought him from promised me that he has been wormed recently with Pramox. I've ordered a worm count kit which should be here in the next day or two to see where we're at. But I was so tempted to worm him with ivemectin this evening as my two donks have just been wormed, but I don't want to stress his system if he has already been wormed so recently. I'd planned on doing all 3 equines for tapeworm in a few weeks time. My late horse reacted badly to Pramox and I'd never used a combination moxidectin/tapeworm wormer again, so worm separately. 

He's going on a separate piece of grazing to the donks, so there's no immediate danger to them.


----------



## Regandal (9 October 2016)

Sounds like a good plan.  I think that the 5 day wormer is more gentle,  but no point in doing it if he doesn't need it. 
Good luck with him,  he looks sweet.


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 October 2016)

He really doesn't look that bad a few weeks of decent hay and grass he will look totally different, I do agree about the pramox I have known a few horses to have a bad reaction with it, I think I would worm count and its about the time of year now to worm for tape so might be worth doing the saliva test for that as well and then your not filling him with pointless wormers if his clear, it will be interesting to see him in a month he will look like a different horse I am sure.


----------



## Cobbytype (9 October 2016)

Regandal said:



			Sounds like a good plan.  I think that the 5 day wormer is more gentle,  but no point in doing it if he doesn't need it. 
Good luck with him,  he looks sweet.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Regandal  He's not handsome at the moment but if I get my way, he will be lovely in time. 

For the moment I have lots of good grazing, which hopefully isn't too rich now were in October and I will let Mother Nature take the reins for a few weeks. He'll be turned out tomorrow and will stay out to relax and unwind until the weather dictates otherwise. I'll rug him at night and when the worming dilemma is sorted out he can join the donks at night to share their paddock and large field shelter. I'm itching to tidy him up, but I think his other needs are more pressing than a tidy forelock and tail.


----------



## Cobbytype (9 October 2016)

Pinkvboots said:



			He really doesn't look that bad a few weeks of decent hay and grass he will look totally different, I do agree about the pramox I have known a few horses to have a bad reaction with it, I think I would worm count and its about the time of year now to worm for tape so might be worth doing the saliva test for that as well and then your not filling him with pointless wormers if his clear, it will be interesting to see him in a month he will look like a different horse I am sure.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea re the saliva test. 

Yes my horse was really poorly when he had Pramox. I asked my vet about it and he said he'd treated a lot of horses that had experienced an adverse reaction to it. 

I'll post pics of him as he (hopefully) progresses. I'm so used to chunky cobs that look a little too well that the new boy's condition is out my comfort zone. 

Whilst he plonks on the weight, it's time for me to shed a stone so I don't squish him when it's time to ride.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (10 October 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			His passport is a replacement so doesn't shed much light apart from the previous owner who is from Bishop Aukland.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any indication of breeding or a name on it? Or a breeder's name?  Just that I may be able to find out some of his history that's all


----------



## Cobbytype (10 October 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Is there any indication of breeding or a name on it? Or a breeder's name?  Just that I may be able to find out some of his history that's all 

Click to expand...

There's nothing do to with his breeding, just male bay horse. Just the previous owner's name in Bishop Auckland with no further details apart from markings. The veterinary practice is one in Richmond, N. Yorks. 

Part of me thinks he's a pure standardbred, part of me thinks there's a splash of native in the mix. I guess when he starts to fill out a truer picture of his breeding will emerge.


----------



## Lanky Loll (10 October 2016)

Has he been checked for a microchip?  If he's had a STAGBI passport at somepoint - even if it's been lost since you could use this to trace his history.


----------



## gothdolly (10 October 2016)

Ooh another standardbred! I hve a lovely bay standie who drops weight over night if cold, he needs to be kept warm and does best on ad lib hay. I don't think his body condition is too bad really, on the lean side certainly but it looks like he needs a lot of muscling up rather than fat. I think his weak neck makes him look worse than he really is. Mine fits best in Horsewear Amigo rugs, and definitely a neoprene girth, I use either a professional choice Ventech or the Dever  girth with comfort gel inserts. I have found he is very sensitive and thin skinned and liable to rubs/marks very easily from tack etc. I'm vigilant with my tack keeping it clean and supple and well fitting, but he's still got a little rub from the bridle  

Regarding saddles, I had a devil of a job finding a saddle to fit him and this seems to be common amongst standardbred owners. I had saddlers telling me they were designed to be driven not ridden etc and that the only option was made to measure. Currently we have a HM FlexEE which is leather treed. 

Good luck, I would love to see how you get on with him! Mine is a great hacking horse and I have seen several on the Sport Endurance fb page


----------



## Cobbytype (10 October 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			Has he been checked for a microchip?  If he's had a STAGBI passport at somepoint - even if it's been lost since you could use this to trace his history.
		
Click to expand...

He only arrived last night so we've not had chance to do anything with him apart from a very quick brush last night, but it didn't work in getting the mud off - his legs are plastered. Once he's on the mend he'll need his jabs so I'll ask the vet to scan him for a chip.


----------



## Cobbytype (10 October 2016)

gothdolly said:



			Ooh another standardbred! I hve a lovely bay standie who drops weight over night if cold, he needs to be kept warm and does best on ad lib hay. I don't think his body condition is too bad really, on the lean side certainly but it looks like he needs a lot of muscling up rather than fat. I think his weak neck makes him look worse than he really is. Mine fits best in Horsewear Amigo rugs, and definitely a neoprene girth, I use either a professional choice Ventech or the Dever  girth with comfort gel inserts. I have found he is very sensitive and thin skinned and liable to rubs/marks very easily from tack etc. I'm vigilant with my tack keeping it clean and supple and well fitting, but he's still got a little rub from the bridle  

Regarding saddles, I had a devil of a job finding a saddle to fit him and this seems to be common amongst standardbred owners. I had saddlers telling me they were designed to be driven not ridden etc and that the only option was made to measure. Currently we have a HM FlexEE which is leather treed. 

Good luck, I would love to see how you get on with him! Mine is a great hacking horse and I have seen several on the Sport Endurance fb page 

Click to expand...

Well he's gone without a rug today because I'm afraid his bones will rub if I leave one on him all day. I'll rug him tonight and hopefully he'll fill out enough in the coming weeks to have a rug on most the time. I took him out in his stable rug this morning because he looks so thin and I didn't want anyone in the village getting the wrong idea. 

Oh crikey, the saddle thing sounds a pain. I've got all that to look forward to.


----------



## Cobbytype (15 October 2016)

Five days in and Job looks a little better than when he arrived last Sunday. His coat looks less dull and his barrel and rear end have filled out a little. His front end has some way to go. 







I don't normally leave head collars on but the photo was taken during introductions with the donkeys and I wanted something to grab if needs be. 

He's very sweet natured and easy to handle but can be difficult to catch in the evening as he doesn't like wearing a rug. Can't say I blame him as it just hangs off his skin and bones at the moment. He whickers when he sees me or my husband which is nice. 

A low worm count meant that yesterday we put the donks in with him for a couple of hours. They all seemed to be getting along so I sauntered back to the field shelter to skip out, only to emerge a couple of minutes later to see Job running around the donks gleefully kicking his heels up (thankfully not at them but nevertheless the donks looked worried). Today's mixed grazing was a more peaceful and harmonious affair. Victor, my 10hh donk has taught Job the finer art of thistle scoffing by showing him to go over the top of them and snap their tops off. Victor also bucked vertically yesterday when Job got cheeky and caught him under the chin. Not nice to watch but it seemed to settle down a party that was in danger of becoming too wild. I'd like Job to spend more time with the donks but their dietary requirements are so different at the moment so he has to make do with a tarty mare next door who is obsessed with him. 

I'm not giving Job much in the way of hard feed - just a little Safe and Sound with a splash of oil and a desert spoon of salt; it sounds like a mean diet but he seems to be doing okay and I want a safe weight gain. I may give him a general vitamin and mineral supplement later in the year but I have a good mix of meadow grasses and various 'weeds' in the paddock so I want nature to provide the nourishment and nutrients for the moment. I'm a bit old fashioned with feeding and like to keep things simple. 

Next up is the dentist to check out an eruption bump on his mandible. I've a feeling that he's nearer 4 than 5 - I'm not sure how accurate vets are when they do the replacement passports (he's down as a 5 yo).


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 October 2016)

My boy looked very similar though not as thin, he had had a summer on grass, but I fed him all winter and even in summer, when in light work, he got minerals, he filled out and grew an inch, but he was very slow to mature, not sure if that was due to poor nutrition early years, but  he looked superb when he left me, a lot of slow hill work in his first two years with me did the job. He got micronised linseed, non-mol beet and minerals, which sorted his itchy skin, and it kept his summer coat really dark and glossy.


----------



## Cobbytype (15 October 2016)

Your boy's issues sound so similar to Job's what with poor skin and slow maturity. I'm hoping Job will grow a little more; I'm sure a padding of muscle and fat will make him look bigger and more robust. 

I'm aiming to increase the oil content in his feed as the weather deteriorates and he'll go onto 2 feeds a day. We have a local haylage producer who does a high fibre version and I may switch to that if he looks like he's losing condition in the colder months.

Glad to hear your boy came good with no major long lasting ill effects from a poor start.


----------



## MrsMozart (15 October 2016)

I found that Saracen's Equi-jewel and their Re-leve worked well at putting on weight without causing silliness. Fed in fairly small quantities, so doesn't work out too expensive and isn't an issue for fussy eaters.


----------



## Cobbytype (15 October 2016)

MrsMozart said:



			I found that Saracen's Equi-jewel and their Re-leve worked well at putting on weight without causing silliness. Fed in fairly small quantities, so doesn't work out too expensive and isn't an issue for fussy eaters.
		
Click to expand...

A friend also recommended Equi-jewel, so if his weight looks like being a problem over the colder months I'll certainly look into that. He's a good little eater so my gut feeling is that he'll be one of those that keeps weight on reasonably well once he's gotten over the initial neglect. He looks so much better already and thankfully I've loads of grazing at the moment. 

If we get an wet winter like last year I won't be doing anything with him for months as we're on clay here and it gets very muddy. I'm contemplating putting him into livery at some point to get him professionally re-started, but my husband is trying to persuade me to keep him at home because he's so settled. If I do the latter I'll have an instructor who I already know help me get him back to work.


----------



## Cobbytype (20 October 2016)

11 days since this boy arrived and he improves day by day. I think he's going to be a good do-er as his weight gain is only down to 1 modest feed a day + hay and good grazing. His skin and coat are still not great, but his battle scars are fading. He's a people person which is very humbling considering what he's been through. Pic 1 is the day he arrived a week last Sunday and pic 2 is earlier today.


----------



## Regandal (20 October 2016)

He's coming on nicely!  What a difference already.  Appears to be fluffing up as well. Handsome boy.


----------



## Cobbytype (20 October 2016)

Regandal said:



			He's coming on nicely!  What a difference already.  Appears to be fluffing up as well. Handsome boy.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Regandal. I'm rugging him at night, but as his skin in so poor that he's naked in the day to get some air to it. He's not as fluffy as he looks in the pic and close up his coat isn't thick at all, but one step at a time.


----------



## gothdolly (1 November 2016)

He's looking so much better! Well done! I bet he has axlovely summer coat next year  my dentist said mine was a year younger than his passport said too.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 November 2016)

his looking really well now his coat and skin will improve it often goes hand in hand with a poor looking horse and he certainly doesn't look poor anymore


----------



## Cobbytype (1 November 2016)

Thank you  He's changing so much at the moment. I cut his hay back last week because he was eating and pooing too much and a few of his droppings were on the verge of cowpats. As a result he hasn't gained anymore weight but his Amigo rug fits him better around the neck and shoulders, so hopefully he's starting to build a bit of muscle.

The timid side of him that made him difficult to catch has been replaced by a certain amount of cheekiness and he sees being caught as a bit of a game. I've tried various methods and plonking the unattached lead rope around his neck is the most effective and least dangerous. He has the most incredible temperament which I keep expecting to change, but so far so good. He always comes to say hello and likes to have a gentle stroke. The farrier came to trim his feet today and he stood as good as gold whilst the apprentice worked away quietly on his hooves. He likes being groomed which is a bonus as he really needs a good brush regularly to help remove the build up of scurf. 

He has some peculiar bumps along his bridle path and slightly beyond - they feel like grains of rice and I initially thought they were lice eggs, but the bumps are in his skin rather than on it. As a precaution he's been treated twice for lice but the bumps remain. I think it might just be a build up of dead skin or maybe some sort of scabbing due to being tethered? Whatever it is doesn't seem to itch him; there's been no improvement in the bumps but I keep brushing the area to loosen the scurf in the hope that it will eventually improve. He could do with a good bath but it's bit nippy for that.


----------



## gothdolly (1 November 2016)

He's very lucky to have found such a good owner! I don't know what the lumps under his skin could be but it sounds like everything is going in the right direction  Does he pace or trot, or have you not seen him really move yet? Mine does both but paces when he's over excited or keen.


----------



## Cobbytype (1 November 2016)

gothdolly said:



			He's very lucky to have found such a good owner! I don't know what the lumps under his skin could be but it sounds like everything is going in the right direction  Does he pace or trot, or have you not seen him really move yet? Mine does both but paces when he's over excited or keen.
		
Click to expand...

He's a trotter - I've seen no sign of pacing so far but he has a problem with his action in walk in that he overreaches a bit. He hasn't cut himself doing it and I'm hoping the problem will go away as he strengthens up, but he's very short in the back so maybe it's just him having longish legs on a short body?

Er yes I've seen him really move when he flicked his heels up at me and cleared off around the paddock last week when I went to put his head collar on  He moves nicely - has a long stride in trot. He's quite flexible in his body and can stretch his neck around and nibble his spine because there's no muscle to get in the way at the moment. 

It's very much a learning curve for me as I'm so used to cobs and he's nothing like a cob in temperament. He's very green in every way and almost foal-like in his wonderment at 'normal' things like going for a short walk in hand. I take him up the lane to have a change of scenery, but he's a little afraid of the horses in other fields and shows no interest in meeting them. He's content to graze in hand and potter back to the donkeys when I turn around. I don't think he's been in a paddock previously apart from his short time at the dealers. He spent the first 2 or 3 days at the bottom of my paddock as far away from people/horses as possible and just grazed and couldn't work out where to go for a drink, so I kept having to take water to him. He does have a look of fear about him - as though it's all going to come to an end - I guess time will help heal those scars that can't be seen.


----------



## Cobbytype (5 November 2016)

It will be four weeks tomorrow since Job arrived. He's doing remarkably well considering what he's been through. Each day he looks a little different; he's is a very peculiar shape at the moment with a big belly and skinny shoulders. I can still feel his ribs just a little and his spine still sticks out, but is improving day by day. He eats and poos for England still. 

He's still incredibly sweet to handle, goes to sleep when groomed but hates having his turnout rug on, so it takes me a few minutes to walk him down and catch him for that little ritual. The farrier and his 2 apprentices came on Tuesday to trim the donks and Job - I was busy with one of the donks and turned around to see Job being trimmed, standing perfectly still without a lead rope in the paddock. What a good boy!

It is looking as though he may adopt me as his human if my trial period continues to go well. I obediently took him for a walk yesterday morning when he walked to the gate and asked me if I'd care to join him for a little stroll along the lane. The teddies were thrown out the cot later when I took the donks for their walk and he was left in the paddock. He can certainly buck! 

Everything about him healthwise is improving apart from his scabby bridlepath which I treated again with an insecticide just in case it is some sort of mite/lice issue. I think it might just be scar tissue from being tethered. His sticky eyes are improving and he likes having them bathed and his ears are shedding loads of scurf but they look better. He hates being kissed or cuddled - it's totally alien to him, so we make do with a pat on the neck. 

Here's a few pics of this odd little horse which I took yesterday.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (5 November 2016)

Few horses bond with their human quite like a Standardbred. They are incredibly intense about it and it can be quite exhausting!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (5 November 2016)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Few horses bond with their human quite like a Standardbred. They are incredibly intense about it and it can be quite exhausting!
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that! Tried to take photos of Ace today for a photography project and all I got was muzzle in lens, and my camera strap getting chewed. She wasn't grasping the concept of 'stand' as I tried to back away from her - every step I took back, she followed me. I gave up in the end! Personal space is not a concept any of mine understand anymore, although they do at least wait patiently for their turn to get their ears scratched!


----------



## Cobbytype (5 November 2016)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Few horses bond with their human quite like a Standardbred. They are incredibly intense about it and it can be quite exhausting!
		
Click to expand...

He is an odd little chap and I can see that 'things' are going to be different with him - I just hope the riding partnership works for both of us; he's so contented in every other way, it would be such a shame if we aren't on the same wavelength.


----------



## gothdolly (5 November 2016)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Few horses bond with their human quite like a Standardbred. They are incredibly intense about it and it can be quite exhausting!
		
Click to expand...

. Yep. I agree with that. I have only had Bilbo for 6 months and he neighs and calls for me every time I disappear out of sight on the yard. Also, its quite hard to tack and boot up with his nose stuck  in my face all the time! 

Job looks amazing, he's got quite a belly on him now, and Im sure as you gain confidence with him on the ground that the ridden stuff will come. I only have limited experience with the breed but it seems they are quite willing and forward thinking horses


----------



## Cobbytype (5 November 2016)

gothdolly said:



			. Yep. I agree with that. I have only had Bilbo for 6 months and he neighs and calls for me every time I disappear out of sight on the yard. Also, its quite hard to tack and boot up with his nose stuck  in my face all the time! 

Job looks amazing, he's got quite a belly on him now, and Im sure as you gain confidence with him on the ground that the ridden stuff will come. I only have limited experience with the breed but it seems they are quite willing and forward thinking horses 

Click to expand...

Ha, ha - I'm glad Job isn't a mare as I'd be quite concerned about that round tum containing an unwanted pregnancy. I'm the first to admit that he looks a bit weird in the body department at the moment 

Glad you're enjoying the new relationship with your Standardbred/stalker gothdolly  Do you know much about Bilbo's past?

My concern initially was that Job would be too small for me, but I think he'll be on the stocky side of the breed once his muscles reappear. I hope his quiet, accepting nature transfers to ridden work as I won't cope with a hacking buddy that's lit up like a Christmas tree, but I do like a sensibly forward ride. 

I get the distinct impression from all you Standie owners that they can be a bit 'needy'. This has been demonstrated with Job today, whose world has apparently ended because the donks don't do bad weather. They've hardly ventured out of the field shelter today because it's cold and windy, and although Job is free to go and see them during the day, he's chosen to stand in the paddock looking lost and forlorn, uttering the occasional high pitched, pathetic whinny.


----------



## gothdolly (5 November 2016)

Hmm, yes, I would say Bilbo is "needy" too. He's very very attached to my son's welsh pony and very quickly formed that attachment. 

I don't know much about his history, the woman I bought him from had him for a year for hacking and fun rides, and before that he was with a dealer who is the first name on his passport. Although he's very forward going he's pretty sensible, good in traffic etc. I thought about trying to trace his history but decided I would rather not know, as he seems so lovely, and I don't want to find out anything negative that might shake my confidence in him or make me worry about his health!


----------



## Cobbytype (5 November 2016)

gothdolly said:



			Hmm, yes, I would say Bilbo is "needy" too. He's very very attached to my son's welsh pony and very quickly formed that attachment. 

I don't know much about his history, the woman I bought him from had him for a year for hacking and fun rides, and before that he was with a dealer who is the first name on his passport. Although he's very forward going he's pretty sensible, good in traffic etc. I thought about trying to trace his history but decided I would rather not know, as he seems so lovely, and I don't want to find out anything negative that might shake my confidence in him or make me worry about his health!
		
Click to expand...

A year's 'good' history is okay and Bilbo sounds like a good sort. 

I too wonder about Job's past and whether it's all been bad or just recently, and like you I think some things are best left a mystery. All I know is that he's been passed around the travellers and that he was found cowering in a corner by the dealer who went to look at a cob and ended up buying the cob and loading "the thing in the corner" on the trailer too. He was covered in horse bites which are still healing and some nasty bruising to his hips from tight fitting shafts. I like to think it shows the kindness of his character in that he is still willing to place his trust in me, albeit tentatively.


----------



## Amymay (5 November 2016)

Love this thread xx


----------



## Cobbytype (5 November 2016)

amymay said:



			Love this thread xx
		
Click to expand...

Amymay, I am determined to make something of this little hat rack of a horse. 

I'd set out (over a year ago) with the intention of buying a 'made horse' - something chunky, a well schooled cob in its prime and a good looking one at that. Quite a few viewings later it became apparent that my budget wasn't generous enough and I faced the prospect of saving money over winter and into spring next year. I'm not getting any younger and didn't really want to wait that long. My riding ability isn't what it was and I've lost most of my riding fitness, put weight on and just thought that going into next year horseless would probably see the end of me ever riding again, because sensible things get in the way and time moves on.  

For some godforsaken reason I saw Job advertised on FB and thought 'poor s0d'. My husband looked at me like I'd lost the plot when I showed him the FB ad and said "Why on earth are you looking at that horse, you're looking for a nice cob?" "Oh yes I know, the dealer has a few nice cobs and I just thought he'd be worth looking at too whilst I'm there" I replied/sort of lied.

He (Job) was too thin to ride but I sat on him nevertheless and felt awful for doing so. "I like him" I said to my husband. "What did she just say!!!?" my husband said to the dealer. I took my husband to one side and said "This horse has no hidden agenda and he's sweet... all the other horses I've tried have been sour and cynical and switched off, this one is different, he's trying even though he's unwell, weak and thin. Look, it's a few hundred quid, if he dies on me he'll die well cared for and I'll have given him a chance and even if he's not for me, I'll make him well and find him someone to cherish him" Husband raised his eyebrows even more when I said "It's pointless having him vetted, you and I both know he's in poor shape and I don't need a vet to tell me the obvious". Husband sighed. 

You know what we women are like when we NEED to prove our husbands are wrong... I am determined to make something of this little horse ;-)


----------



## Amymay (5 November 2016)

Oh for God's sake woman, there's something in my eye.....&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## debsflo (5 November 2016)

Glad to hear things are going well for you and job. I have a friend who does Equine touch which is a really nice gentle bodywork .. most horses seem to like it. Pm me if interested and welcome to watch a session when my horse has her next treatment. .


----------



## Regandal (5 November 2016)

Nice to see him coming on.  He looks sweet!  
I have a little ISH who has a sensitive side.  He is very whip shy, it makes you wonder.  It would be easy to bully him into things, the most he can tolerate without shaking is a low growl.  Shouting sends him into a panic.  
Your wee boy will do just fine!


----------



## gothdolly (5 November 2016)

Ooh Bilbo loves Equine Touch! I did the stage one course some years ago. I think the breed are basically honest and genuine. Mine was ridden in a saddle that blatantly did not fit and was still trying really hard. I just knew he was a good sort. I was also looking for a steady ready made cob, following the death of my beloved horse Domino,  I don't quite  know how I stumbled across Bilbo,'s advert and ended up with a 5 year old standardbred instead but I'm very glad I did.


----------



## Cobbytype (5 November 2016)

Regandal said:



			Nice to see him coming on.  He looks sweet!  
I have a little ISH who has a sensitive side.  He is very whip shy, it makes you wonder.  It would be easy to bully him into things, the most he can tolerate without shaking is a low growl.  Shouting sends him into a panic.  
Your wee boy will do just fine!
		
Click to expand...

My big strapping maxi cob was like that and I owned him from being a foal so know nothing really bad ever happened to him - he was just a sensitive soul who threw the towel in if anyone was rough with him. 

I'm hoping Job will be fine; he's a good boy with a good heart.


----------



## Cobbytype (5 November 2016)

gothdolly said:



			Ooh Bilbo loves Equine Touch! I did the stage one course some years ago. I think the breed are basically honest and genuine. Mine was ridden in a saddle that blatantly did not fit and was still trying really hard. I just knew he was a good sort. I was also looking for a steady ready made cob, following the death of my beloved horse Domino,  I don't quite  know how I stumbled across Bilbo,'s advert and ended up with a 5 year old standardbred instead but I'm very glad I did.
		
Click to expand...

It became all too apparent with me that I was searching for another Jasper when I was looking at cobs and I was never going to be able to find him again, so needed to have a re-think about what to do: give up riding or broaden my search. I'd have never looked at a Standardbred were it not for my sister's pacer; in fact were it not for him I doubt I'd have even heard of the breed and even if I had I'd have thought they weren't for me what with them being primarily bred for racing. Must admit, when I saw Job bombing around the paddock bucking vertically yesterday I did wonder about my sanity


----------



## Cobbytype (6 November 2016)

debsflo said:



			Glad to hear things are going well for you and job. I have a friend who does Equine touch which is a really nice gentle bodywork .. most horses seem to like it. Pm me if interested and welcome to watch a session when my horse has her next treatment. .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. So far so good. I'll bear the Equine Touch in mind... haven't heard of it previously tbh.


----------



## Cobbytype (13 November 2016)

I am in mortal danger of becoming that most hideous of creatures... a Standardbred bore! What a sweet little horse Job is turning out to be, the little monkey is getting all four feet comfortably under the table by being charming and sociable. 







I took him for a walk this morning which he loves; he'd happily spend all day pottering around grazing in hand. Once back at the paddock he lost sight of me and thought I was going for a walk again - I heard a clatter of hooves and he appeared like lightening from around the field shelter and was most disappointed to see me with a wheel barrow and fork rather than his head collar. He's more like a Labrador than a horse 

I've spent ages brushing him today in an attempt to get rid of all the scurf but without much success (btw I'd never leave Job with a haynet tied so low, it was there to occupy him whilst I groomed and was removed once I'd finished). He likes the attention when groomed and is very relaxed being handled most of the time. He can still be difficult to catch but if I can't be bothered with the walking game, I just drape the lead rope over his neck and he admits defeat - it seems that it is the head collar he objects to. He still has the scabby bumps along his bridlepath and to one side of his poll, so maybe the head collar hurts him?

I'm tentatively hopeful that I have found the right person to bring him back into work early next year. If it works out he will be going to the yard in a few weeks. I'd love to keep him at mine until New Year, but with only one stable at home it's not currently possible as I will need to bring the donkeys home at night soon due to them needing dry conditions for their feet. Having come this far I will find it very difficult to hand him over to someone else, but feel it's for the best as there will be proper training facilities and other horses for him to hack out with. The yard is just a stone's throw away so he will be on home ground when hacking. He met with the trainer a few days back and was very nervous - it was obvious he thought I was selling him, as he stood tucked up with his head hanging low whilst he was being looked over.


----------



## Amymay (13 November 2016)

He really is starting to look fabulous.


----------



## Cobbytype (13 November 2016)

amymay said:



			He really is starting to look fabulous.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you amymay  Today is the first day that I thought he looked handsome rather than peculiar when he looked at me. He's starting to lose the worried, tight lipped and bulging eyes expression, which gave him a sinister/mean sort of appearance.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 November 2016)

If you walk with him and the trainer to his stable, and leave him with a very well worn item of your clothing, he will work out that you have not abandoned him, and no doubt you will visit him every day.


----------



## Cobbytype (14 November 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			If you walk with him and the trainer to his stable, and leave him with a very well worn item of your clothing, he will work out that you have not abandoned him, and no doubt you will visit him every day.
		
Click to expand...

I can walk him from the paddock to the new yard so at least he will know where he is and that he's not far from home. I think he's going to be turned away for a few weeks at the new yard - they have fields with shelters, so he can settle in and continue his holiday for a while. I have the dentist booked for mid December so it's unlikely he'll do much if anything before then as the eruption bump on his jaw needs looking at and he needs flu and tet jabs too - his passport has no record of vaccinations for either. Not the best time of year to be bringing a horse back into work, but I've asked them to take things steady with him and he does seem to be one of those that likes to be doing something to occupy his mind. 

Good idea re the item of clothing.


----------



## gothdolly (27 November 2016)

How is the lovely standie doing? Has he settled into his training home?


----------



## Cobbytype (28 November 2016)

gothdolly said:



			How is the lovely standie doing? Has he settled into his training home?
		
Click to expand...

Hi GD,

Job is still procrastinating at mine but will be going in about a week or so. I had him worm counted again last week and he's gone from a low to medium count, so he's going to be wormed tomorrow and he'll have a few days to recover from that before heading off. 

Now the grass has lost its oomph he's starting to look a bit bored and although there's still a long way to go with building some muscle, I think he's ready to be doing just a bit of work. His winter coat is quite dull and staring on his body, but his rump and head have a nice shine to them and the dandruff is more of a flurry than a snow storm  

I put a new, warmer rug on him this tea-time as his coat isn't very thick and was dismayed that it buries him. It's the right size in length, but as he has little shoulder and chest muscle it looks huge and hangs off him (it's a Rhino wug). 

I made the mistake of over feeding him last week and managed to blow his brains resulting in Job thinking he was a ranch working horse employed to round up and chase the donks. Haylage ration has been halved and normal service has resumed  

As you can see he's all belly at the moment (he's not actually as chubby as he looks in the pic and I can still feel his ribs and back bones beneath the fluff). 







He's still incredibly sweet and polite and is a very chatty boy with a lot to get off his chest. He follows me around and occasionally has the odd 'muttering session' before wandering off, no doubt feeling much better for having talked things over with his therapist. I tend to forget what a rotten time he must have had, but sometimes there's a brief reminder. He wouldn't come to my husband this morning for his breakfast - he's usually fine but maybe my husband's clothing or something reminded him of past times? 

I had a chat with the person who is going to be doing the work with him to discuss what schooling he will have. He'll be doing a lot of groundwork initially to build some muscle before any sort of ridden work is contemplated. It's a private stud that he's going to, run by a retired event rider - he will be the only livery there which will suit him as I think a big yard would overwhelm him. We did discuss the dreaded 'what if he's not suitable as a happy hacker' and if he's too forward he'll do a bit of whatever he's good at with a view to finding him nice home with a younger, more competitive rider. The groom's petite girlfriend is eyeing him up to do some low level eventing... so we shall have to see how things pan out.


----------



## Cobbytype (4 December 2016)

So, Job went into schooling livery 3 days ago. I walked him in hand to his new yard and he was lovely and calm strolling through the village. 

The little monkey is a fast mover... all Rhino Rug and face bling, he's only gone and shacked up with some bird half his age, who is completely besotted with him:







I bet she's in for a big disappointment when she sees him with his clothes off what with his pot belly and scraggy biceps  Needless to say he's a happy little chap who barely acknowledges me:







Sorry to burst your honeymoon bubble Job, but you'll be starting work soon... and don't worry about me, I'm perfectly happy having Pot Noddle and Pringles for Xmas dinner to save money for your B + B.


----------



## debsflo (4 December 2016)

Sounds fab ,even better that you found somewhere nearby.


----------



## Cobbytype (4 December 2016)

debsflo said:



			Sounds fab ,even better that you found somewhere nearby.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping he'll be okay, he seems quite settled in the field but he shouts a bit in the barn when horses come and go. Hope you're doing well with your mare.


----------



## LD&S (4 December 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			Look, it's a few hundred quid, if he dies on me he'll die well cared for and I'll have given him a chance and even if he's not for me,
		
Click to expand...


I have only just seen this and haven't got to the end but this comment really touched me, made me cry.


----------



## LD&S (4 December 2016)

Really looking forward to following Job's progress.


----------



## Cobbytype (4 December 2016)

LD&S said:



			Really looking forward to following Job's progress.
		
Click to expand...

Oh he's made me cry too LD & S and frightened the life out of me when he first arrived too - his droppings were jet black and as dry as lumps of coal; I thought he was going to die from internal bleeding that first night, but instead he ate and drank and then ate and drank some more. Within 36 hours his droppings were looking healthier, so I guess he was 'just' badly dehydrated and and hungry? 

I'm looking forward to seeing him get some muscle on his bones; it will be interesting to see what shape he is meant to be. He has a big rib cage so I'm hoping he'll have a bit of chunkiness to him. He seems to have grown a little since he arrived. It's still hard to tell what he is exactly - a Standardbred, or a Standardbred cross? His muzzle has a look of native so I fancy there's some pony in there.


----------



## LD&S (4 December 2016)

OMG that must have been such a worry, it always amazes me the capacity horses have to forgive us humans, I can't remember if you said but roughly how big is he?


----------



## PorkChop (4 December 2016)

I have only just discovered this thread, what a difference in him already, really lovely 

Looking forward to the next installment, please keep up with the updates


----------



## Cobbytype (4 December 2016)

LD&S said:



			OMG that must have been such a worry, it always amazes me the capacity horses have to forgive us humans, I can't remember if you said but roughly how big is he?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is very humbling when horses, against all odds, still place their trust in us. He's around 14.2hh but I haven't measured him. His passport says he's 5 and he has tushes, so I guess it isn't far out on his age, but perhaps now he's getting good nutrition he'll sprout up a little more. It would be nice if he made 14.3 - 15hh so that I don't feel too heavy for him. 

He has the dentist coming to him in a couple of weeks to have a look at the bony lump on his jaw which I'm hoping is an eruption bump and not the result of him being kicked in the face.


----------



## Cobbytype (4 December 2016)

Demented Elf said:



			I have only just discovered this thread, what a difference in him already, really lovely 

Looking forward to the next installment, please keep up with the updates 

Click to expand...

Glad you're enjoying seeing his progress DE. I'm intrigued to see how he changes each week. It's nice to look at him and just see a normal, plain bay horse and not something pitiful and afraid. He's still a problem to catch but I hope once he gets into the routine of coming in for food he'll improve.


----------



## Cobbytype (10 December 2016)

Just as Job was getting used to a life of procrastination and womanising, someone came along and spoiled all his fun. He was gently popped back into work last Monday, beginning with a little long reining in the school for ten minutes. He was fine, so spent the rest of the week doing short walks on the long reins in the village, apart from Thursday when he was long reined in the field and went up and over the cross country bank. 







This morning he went out in the village again and met a Jewson building supplies lorry - the grabber wasn't to his liking, but I'm told he only did a modest spook going past it and went straight back to being calm again once he'd gone past. 

I was quite looking forward to a Christmas of scoffing, but it looks like I shall need to start the diet sooner rather than later if Job continues to do well in his education - I'd anticipated that I had until March to diet. I need to shake off a stone to give him the best chance possible of comfortably taking my weight. 

I'll try and get some pics of him working next week.


----------



## Mrs B (10 December 2016)

Lovely, lovely thread!


----------



## Cobbytype (10 December 2016)

Mrs B said:



			Lovely, lovely thread! 

Click to expand...

Glad you're enjoying the thread Mrs B. 

I'm chuffed to bits with him. It was like Christmas morning on Tuesday when my husband shouted "Quick, look out the window, there's Job coming past the house". I went out to speak with the two trainers and did fluff my feathers a bit when (another) Mrs B said "Actually he's nicer than I thought, there's a nice quality little horse here". 

He's still a little s0d to catch though;-)


----------



## MissTyc (10 December 2016)

What a lovely thread - I just read the whole thing. Job has such a kind eye and it sounds like you are going to give him every opportunity to thrive. I hope he turns into the horse you want x


----------



## Cobbytype (10 December 2016)

MissTyc said:



			What a lovely thread - I just read the whole thing. Job has such a kind eye and it sounds like you are going to give him every opportunity to thrive. I hope he turns into the horse you want x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you MissTyc. 

He's got a lovely temperament (but just to make him feel better about himself I tell him it was his gorgeous muscled body I fell for;-)). 

So far he has been very straight forward with pretty much everything. He went back to being nervous to rug when he moved to the schooling yard, but as far as I know he's becoming more confident again when the groom changes his rugs. He has shaken off a little weight with the yard move, but looks quite well and is interested in life and food. 

Oh dear, there are going to be some tears if it turns out he's too small or whizzy for me.


----------



## Cobbytype (23 December 2016)

Just a little update on Job.

So far, so good. He's been doing steady long reining work to date which he seems to enjoy. He's not too confident with big traffic such as lorries and has met some inconsiderate drivers whilst he's been out and about, but he does no more than a little spook. 

He'd been hiding in the corner of his stable when his trainer goes in, but for the past week or so he's been very affectionate and likes to rub his face against his trainer's face... when it's near food time. He's coming out of his shell bit by bit and has a happy look about him, but can still be timid at times. Now his routine is more settled he's better to catch but always manages to be on the far side of the field - he's a horse that likes his own company and he prefers to get his head down and graze alone. 

I had the dentist out to him earlier in the week and there were a lot of sharp edges to his teeth. The dentist doesn't think the lump on his jaw is an eruption bump, although there are remnants of a cap on his lower jaw on the same side as the lump. I guess time will tell what's going on? I've made the decision not to get the lump looked at by a vet for the moment, but will cross that bridge if it starts to bother him. I think he's been through enough for the moment and the dentist assures me that the lump isn't where the bit sits.

His coat now has a lovely shine to it. He's not put on anymore weight, but there are the beginnings of some shoulder roundness so he's much more in proportion and no longer looks to be all belly.

Big week for Job next week - he'll be re-backed and will spend the week doing ridden work and will then have a week or two turned away before being brought back into work. 

I was quite touched a few days back when I overheard a conversation. A visitor to the yard was being sarcastic about Job and his trainer stuck up for him and said "I wish all the horses I work with were as good as him". I was pleased that my little hat rack horse, who looks to have been through hell, wasn't the butt of some cheap joke about 'quality horses'. 

No photos this time but I'll grab some over Christmas.

Happy Christmas everyone and thanks for the encouragement these past couple of months.


----------



## PeachesD113 (23 December 2016)

Just seen this thread and can't wait to hear how he gets on with the ridden work. I think he's going to do you proud &#128522;


----------



## PorkChop (23 December 2016)

Yay for an update, all sounds like good solid progress ... good boy Job


----------



## Cobbytype (23 December 2016)

PeachesD113 said:



			Just seen this thread and can't wait to hear how he gets on with the ridden work. I think he's going to do you proud &#55357;&#56842;
		
Click to expand...

I'm really proud of him already Peaches if truth be known. He has every reason on earth to be an aggressive, difficult horse, but instead is a lovely little chap who tries hard to please and isn't a bit of bother. I've a big soft spot for him.


----------



## Cobbytype (23 December 2016)

Demented Elf said:



			Yay for an update, all sounds like good solid progress ... good boy Job 

Click to expand...

Yes DE he's coming along nicely... just that boney lump on his mandible which is a worry. I'd convinced myself it was an eruption bump/cyst, but it looks like he's had a kick at some point and his jaw has been broken... I think this horse has been through hell and the weaker he got, the more beat up he got by other horses and those who owned him. 

He's landed on his feet though and I'll do right by him.


----------



## debsflo (23 December 2016)

Another that's looking forward to some photos. He sounds like a little star with one of those old souls.


----------



## Cobbytype (23 December 2016)

debsflo said:



			Another that's looking forward to some photos. He sounds like a little star with one of those old souls.
		
Click to expand...

I shall try to get some decent photos when we get a nice day. Oh yes, he's an old fashioned little chap alright, despite being only 5. I really hope he's suitable for me as he's just fab and so easy to get along with. He appreciates being looked after and is really starting to blossom in his own little way.

p.s. hope you're getting along well with D.


----------



## gothdolly (24 December 2016)

Its great to hear such a lovely update!


----------



## Cobbytype (24 December 2016)

gothdolly said:



			Its great to hear such a lovely update!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks GD. A Happy Christmas to you and Bilbo


----------



## Cobbytype (22 January 2017)

It's been a while hasn't it! I'd hoped to have some recent photos of Job but this time of year doesn't present many nice photo opportunities, especially when the horse in question has an affinity with rolling in mud.

So, where are we? Well, Job is hacking out now. He's been out on his own for very short hacks after working in the school and has been for a couple of longer hacks in company. He's been fine except for a couple of wobbles with lorries, but nothing too drastic, just a bit spooky. He looks well. He's quite quirky in his own little way and can still be quite timid at times, but his confidence in me continues to flourish. He likes to show off in the paddock and lifts the edge of his field mate's turnout rug and nips her on the leg, then looks at me as though to say "See, I'm the boss around here; impressive isn't it?".  

Not sure if I mentioned his teeth? He had the dentist a few weeks back and sadly the boney lump on his jaw isn't an eruption cyst/bump, so it looks like he's had a badly broken jaw which has mended itself but has left a big lump of bone. He also has scar tissue to his poll and along the top of his neck. I'd love to discuss these scars with the person that inflicted them. So far the jaw lump doesn't bother him and the dentist said that it doesn't interfere with eating, but I'm gutted tbh as it confirms something really horrible has happened to this little sweet horse. 

So, I guess I'll be in the saddle within the next month or so and then we shall see how it goes, but I shall try to get some pics of him before then.

A belated Happy New Year from Job and myself


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2017)

Great update.  But quite frankly useless without the obligatory photo (mud or no mud) &#128544;&#128556;&#128512;&#128513;


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 January 2017)

Great update you have done a grand job with him, I had a mare that had scar tissue in the poll area she was very head shy when we got her and you could not put anything on her that gave poll pressure, but the physio showed me how to get her to accept me touching the area, I started with very light stroking and within a few months she was so much better and in time she was happy to have the poll rubbed and quite enjoyed it, it does make you wonder what some horses have gone through in previous homes to end up with with such injuries, I hope it's not effecting him to much maybe get a physio to have a look at him if you haven't already it really helped my horse.


----------



## Cobbytype (22 January 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			Great update you have done a grand job with him, I had a mare that had scar tissue in the poll area she was very head shy when we got her and you could not put anything on her that gave poll pressure, but the physio showed me how to get her to accept me touching the area, I started with very light stroking and within a few months she was so much better and in time she was happy to have the poll rubbed and quite enjoyed it, it does make you wonder what some horses have gone through in previous homes to end up with with such injuries, I hope it's not effecting him to much maybe get a physio to have a look at him if you haven't already it really helped my horse.
		
Click to expand...

He's not too bothered unless I start fixating on his lumps and bumps, then he gets irritated with me faffing. The lumps on his poll (they're actually in his forelock) don't seem to bother him but they feel awful. The lumps on his neck seem to be improving - they are a row of small hard lumps less than the size of a pea. 

He's being ridden without a noseband or in a Micklem to avoid anything rubbing the lump on his jaw.

I think the physio is a good idea and he seems the sort who would enjoy it.


----------



## Cobbytype (22 January 2017)

amymay said:



			Great update.  But quite frankly useless without the obligatory photo (mud or no mud) &#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56833;
		
Click to expand...

I'll try and get a few this week


----------



## Cobbytype (25 January 2017)

So, I was sat working at the computer this afternoon when my husband shouted to say that Job was hacking past. I scuttled to the window to watch him going up the road. I thought he looked a bit tight and quick and then the little s0d threw his teddies out the cot when he was asked to go past a truck with the shooting party trailer on the back. As scary monsters go, the shooting party trailer probably registers 2 on the 0 - 10 Scary Monster Scale (it's gloomy green and not that big... and was more or less at a stand still). 

Eat your heart out Michael Flately, Job's feet can move twice as fast as yours and he can spin without falling over too, so there. 

I saw him vanish up a neighbours drive, at which point I was making my way out the house to go and help... or pick his trainer up off the road. I saw Job fly out the drive and disappear around the bend in break neck trotter mode. On a positive note, his trainer was still on board, albeit hanging on for dear life. On another positive note, being boring bay, I can look suitably perplexed and clueless when any of the neighbours ask if I know who the nutty horse belongs to. 

Apparently I missed the best bit as the pair of them met a double decker bus just as they got around the bend and the Irish dancing recommenced, and once again when a vehicle and trailer and a man in a van going too fast bombed them. 

Things were going so well weren't they? Funnily enough, Job's trainer mentioned yesterday that he was developing a bit of a character, so I guess he sensed there were hidden depths to the timid little hat hack who hadn't really put a foot wrong since going to the yard at the beginning of December. 

Hoping today was just a glitch as there's no way my ancient seat will keep me on board when presented with that sort of behaviour. 

Here's a gratuitous photo of the culprit:


----------



## Amymay (25 January 2017)

Poor lad.  Sounds as if he genuinely had a fright.  Hopefully the trainer has a good nanny to ride out with in future.


----------



## millikins (25 January 2017)

Thanks for the update, he's looking very well. I'd hazard a guess he's been involved in a nasty crash when being driven, poor so and so


----------



## Cobbytype (25 January 2017)

amymay said:



			Poor lad.  Sounds as if he genuinely had a fright.  Hopefully the trainer has a good nanny to ride out with in future.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was a mixture of fear and temper tbh. Job is often worked in the morning and today there was a change of routine and very near to DINNER TIME. He's very into routine is our Job, especially where food is concerned. He looked quite lit up before it all kicked off; quite out of character, but he does have a stroppy side to him which emerges now and then. 

He's been out and about with other horses mostly, but today's solo hack was meant to be a quiet plod around the block, which is probably about 800m on usually quiet village roads. Hey ho, that's horses I guess.


----------



## Cobbytype (25 January 2017)

millikins said:



			Thanks for the update, he's looking very well. I'd hazard a guess he's been involved in a nasty crash when being driven, poor so and so 

Click to expand...

I hadn't thought of that millikins. Maybe you're right, as he's usually quite calm.


----------



## millikins (25 January 2017)

Thinking it would account for the broken jaw, head injuries and fear of traffic.


----------



## Cobbytype (25 January 2017)

millikins said:



			Thinking it would account for the broken jaw, head injuries and fear of traffic.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping it is genuine greenness, but I hear what you're saying loud and clear and it's a possibility for sure. I have walked him in traffic previously and he was fine, but we only met cars as far as I can remember. I guess today's episode was a reminder to take things very slowly. He's been fine on the long reins hacking about on his own with just the occasional spook at big traffic. 

Part of me thinks it might have been temper at being asked to work near tea-time. I saw him go for the trainer's dog a few weeks back and he pounced at it with his front legs and he really wasn't messing around. Luckily the dog managed to scamper out the way, but it was a very close shave.  

Regardless of the reason for today's antics, Job wasn't punished, but he was asked to go forwards. His trainer is going back to only hacking Job in company for a while to help restore his confidence and we'll take it from there.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (26 January 2017)

Another thing to bear in mind maybe, is that if he has been driven by ..certain types.. shall we say, then if he had met anything that worried him he would have had the whip used hard, so it may well be the anticipation of a beating that panics him more than the vehicle.
He will associate meeting traffic with a thrashing and that will be a hard one to get rid of.


----------



## Asha (26 January 2017)

Ive just caught up with this thread, what a journey for you both. Hes one lucky boy to have found you, hopefully the traffic incident was just a one off. 

Keep the updates coming, lovely thread x


----------



## LD&S (26 January 2017)

I 'lost' this thread but delighted to find it again, what a great new start Job is having but OMG your description when you took him to meet the trainer was so sad. Bless him he must have had a horrible past.


----------



## Lanky Loll (26 January 2017)

If he was road raced it's worth remembering they are used to travelling near the central line rather than into the kerb as well - when we used to hack our harness horses (not very often) they would hug the white line as the camber is less there and it's easier to pace. 
Non of ours were ever road raced but as they were in training we were asking them to pace rather than trot on the roads when hacking.


----------



## Cobbytype (26 January 2017)

Good morning everyone. Thank you for your support. Must admit that I felt quite down last night, but reminded myself how far this little horse has come in a short space of time. 

So, it is bleak and freezing here today and I'd just got back from taking the (reluctant to go out) donks to the paddock when a little bay horse appeared on the road, accompanied by a large chestnut TB. And as if by magic, a big articulated lorry appeared at the junction near to where yesterday's melt down took place. The lorry virtually stopped, but the horses had to ride closely past it. Job was a bit spooky, but just a bit of quick side-stepping today, followed by a gentle pat on the neck by his trainer. I saw him return a few minutes later and all was well.


----------



## Michen (26 January 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			I think it was a mixture of fear and temper tbh. Job is often worked in the morning and today there was a change of routine and very near to DINNER TIME. He's very into routine is our Job, especially where food is concerned. He looked quite lit up before it all kicked off; quite out of character, but he does have a stroppy side to him which emerges now and then. 

He's been out and about with other horses mostly, but today's solo hack was meant to be a quiet plod around the block, which is probably about 800m on usually quiet village roads. Hey ho, that's horses I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, sounds like another pony I know


----------



## Cobbytype (26 January 2017)

Michen said:



			Hmmm, sounds like another pony I know 

Click to expand...

Oh surely not the quiet unassuming Mr B???


----------



## LD&S (26 January 2017)

Maybe for a while he needs a nanny when he's out, glad to hear he got over yesterday's drama ok.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (26 January 2017)

Cobbytype - if it makes you feel any better, my girl was trained on the roads down in South Wales for a season, raced from 3-7, is used to lorries, tractors, caravans, cars tooting horns out hunting on the main roads...she's basically bombproof and needs a rocket up her backside to get her going (except on the racetrack, where she holds the unofficial record for the fastest first quarter in 50 years of racing at the track!).  Despite all of that, whilst out hacking last summer with a neighbour on her ancient cob, pootling along quietly through the village on the way home, she decided to cat leap sideways into the path of an oncoming lorry because another lorry was approaching us from behind.  I wasn't expecting it, and had to divert her onto the pavement.  At this exact moment a man in his garden (right next to where we had taken refuge on the pavement) started up a strimmer just inside his fence.  We had to leave poor ancient cob and neighbour behind as we jogged the rest of the way back to the stables.  When they caught up with us I was *mortified*.  She NEVER behaves like that.  Neighbour kept telling me it was alright and that ancient cob was perfectly fine being left behind to face disgruntled motorists and a rather bemused man in his garden with a strimmer.  I'm still mortified writing it out now and months have passed.  She's never done it since.


----------



## sasquatch (27 January 2017)

I've just found this thread, and it was my morning and bedtime reading 

Job is lovely, it's wonderful to see how well he's doing for you.

He does remind me of my boy, at least temperament wise. When I got B, he was very nervous, and whilst we knew he hadn't been abused by the person I bought him off, and the person before her, we don't know the rest of his history. He is a trotter, rather than a standardbred, or has some trotter in him somewhere as he has an odd canter, but he's a dark bay LW cob type. 
He was quite headshy, would hide in the back of his stable and didn't seem very affectionate. He was okay to be groomed and have rugs put on, but raising a hand around his head too quickly would make him raise his head up and roll his eyes. He's also not very good to lunge with a whip, even seeing one in your hand is enough to make him run and run as if he has been taught to run from it.

I have had my B 6 years, and when I think of the nervous, gaurded horse he used to be, he is now the complete opposite! He was always very gentle, and never purposefully has tried to hurt me or any other person (he has bit a few bums when he has tried to grab some hay from a haynet as it walked past!). I always thought he just wasn't an affectionate horse, but now I think he just didn't have a lot of trust and now he has really come out and is a very cheeky but loving horse. He is much much better with his head, although he's wary of whips and broom handles, but he is now the horse who will stand and make faces and 'smile' to get attention and who nearly always greets me by putting his head over the door (usually appearing from a tsunami of hair and hay)

I don't know if my horse was ever road raced, but he has also had issues with trailers on the roads. He is fine to walk near the verge, is fine with scary water maintenance vans, but vans/lorries and anything with a trailer he is not good with. He's also the sort of horse who has always seemed distant from his field friends, but interestingly he also doesn't like to be on his own or feel like he's been left or forgotten about. I also have another livery who has recently started part loaning him, and he's really surprised me because he's much more accepting of all people now and not just me, and he seems to be much more trusting of people too although he is still a bit wary of men. We have had one incident at the old yard where horses were being trotted on the road behind the stables, he could hear them and got very excited and was on his toes and all over the place as he seemed to want to join them. As far as I know with his history, we bought him from my old YO who ran a RS and sold him as she felt he needed one-on-one and wasn't suited, and before her he came from a girl who had him for a few years and did a bit of low level competing with him and had to sell him as she was going to uni, we don't know anything else about where he comes from before then. 

I can't wait to see updates on this post and how Job is getting on! I also never thought I would have a trotter, and always wanted a coloured cob, but now I don't think I would swap my B. He is a bit odd, but over the time I have had him I've learnt to work with him and he has learnt to trust me. I don't think I'll get another one like him though, as I think he's a 15hh horse with a pony brain and he's a bit too clever for his own good!


----------



## Cobbytype (27 January 2017)

Sasquatch, your B sounds just like Job's kindred spirit - their temperaments are very similar by the sounds of things. Job likes his own company, but has a hissy fit if he thinks he's missing out on something. He would always choose to be in a different paddock to the donks, but if we took the donks for a walk he'd have a tantrum which I'm positive wasn't separation anxiety. 

I always refer to Job as a Standardbred, but his passport is a replacement with no breeding history, so his true breeding isn't known. He's a trotter rather than a pacer. 

My boy seems to have had a good start as he's very well mannered and has a soft mouth. He doesn't seem to be afraid of riding crops, but his trainer has only carried one once, just to see how Job would react to it... and he wasn't worried by it. 

I'm hoping Job will improve on the roads as I have to ride on them to reach bridleways. 

I've come to Job via 20+ years of cob ownership. Much as I love cobs, I'm not getting any younger and it made sense to go for something a little lighter to lead and less wide to ride. My ideal would have been a cob x trotter I guess, but I liked Job when I saw him and somehow thought he deserved a chance. He's an odd bod but I like him and really hope things work out for us as a partnership. 

Glad to hear B has improved over the time you've had him, it's encouraging to see that time, patience and consistency has its rewards.


----------



## Cobbytype (27 January 2017)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Cobbytype - if it makes you feel any better, my girl was trained on the roads down in South Wales for a season, raced from 3-7, is used to lorries, tractors, caravans, cars tooting horns out hunting on the main roads...she's basically bombproof and needs a rocket up her backside to get her going (except on the racetrack, where she holds the unofficial record for the fastest first quarter in 50 years of racing at the track!).  Despite all of that, whilst out hacking last summer with a neighbour on her ancient cob, pootling along quietly through the village on the way home, she decided to cat leap sideways into the path of an oncoming lorry because another lorry was approaching us from behind.  I wasn't expecting it, and had to divert her onto the pavement.  At this exact moment a man in his garden (right next to where we had taken refuge on the pavement) started up a strimmer just inside his fence.  We had to leave poor ancient cob and neighbour behind as we jogged the rest of the way back to the stables.  When they caught up with us I was *mortified*.  She NEVER behaves like that.  Neighbour kept telling me it was alright and that ancient cob was perfectly fine being left behind to face disgruntled motorists and a rather bemused man in his garden with a strimmer.  I'm still mortified writing it out now and months have passed.  She's never done it since.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry CP but I had a chuckle at the mental image of you hot footing it back home. Pleased you got home in one piece (albeit a little sooner than anticipated) to tell the tale  

So, this unofficial fastest quarter record... how fast was it???


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (31 January 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			Sorry CP but I had a chuckle at the mental image of you hot footing it back home. Pleased you got home in one piece (albeit a little sooner than anticipated) to tell the tale  

So, this unofficial fastest quarter record... how fast was it???
		
Click to expand...

27.4 seconds for the first quarter of a mile...there have been a few 28 seconds and the odd 27.8 but nobody can remember there ever being another faster than Star's! Unfortunately hard to verify as no official fractions recorded historically in the record books, just the mile times.  Ironically her previous trainers always said she had more speed than stamina...turns out her speed was far greater than her stamina!!


----------



## Cobbytype (21 February 2017)

Just a little update. Job is doing okay. He's still a bit nervy in big traffic and it's going to take a while for him to regain confidence. 

He met up with the donks a couple of weeks back and was very excited to see his old buddies and he now shouts when he hacks past the meeting place at the top of the lane. I still haven't ridden him and he needs more work and I've an extra 3lbs to lose.

He did his first lot of jumping last week and enjoyed himself by the looks of things. He'd gone over a few low jumps without batting an eyelid, so his trainer tried him a little higher. 







Of course it's all photoshopped because we all know Standardbreds don't jump;-)


----------



## debsflo (21 February 2017)

He looks fantastic.I bet you're thrilled with him.  What a little star. Hopefully you can have some fun and enjoy him and the nicer weather when it comes


----------



## Cobbytype (21 February 2017)

debsflo said:



			He looks fantastic.I bet you're thrilled with him.  What a little star. Hopefully you can have some fun and enjoy him and the nicer weather when it comes
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Debsflo, I am chuffed with him - he tries very hard to please. And yes, now the weather is picking up I'm looking forward to getting back in the saddle. 

Hope you're getting on well at the new place.


----------



## debsflo (21 February 2017)

Thanks love the hacking. My mare has decided to enter the testing boundaries phase so have had some challenges. Horses and the ups and downs x


----------



## LittleBlackMule (21 February 2017)

He makes a nice shape over a jump doesn't he? He's going to be pretty handy before long.


----------



## Cobbytype (21 February 2017)

LittleBlackMule said:



			He makes a nice shape over a jump doesn't he? He's going to be pretty handy before long.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou LBM - I shall tell Job he has a fan, it'll make his day. I'm getting quite keen but nervous to ride him now - he's quite sharp... and I'm not, so I shall have to try to be a better rider.


----------



## Cobbytype (21 February 2017)

debsflo said:



			Thanks love the hacking. My mare has decided to enter the testing boundaries phase so have had some challenges. Horses and the ups and downs x
		
Click to expand...

Hey ho, well at least you haven't got lots of traffic to worry about whilst madam is going through the terrible sixes. Glad you're enjoying the hacking - I'm a little green with envy


----------



## LD&S (21 February 2017)

What a lovely update, glad everything is going well.


----------



## Regandal (21 February 2017)

My, he looks good!  What a fab wee jumper.  You must be chuffed to bits!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (21 February 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			Thankyou LBM - I shall tell Job he has a fan, it'll make his day.
		
Click to expand...

He definitely has (another) fan, I adore Standardbreds, but sadly none of mine ever looked that pretty over poles..


----------



## Cobbytype (21 February 2017)

LittleBlackMule said:



			He definitely has (another) fan, I adore Standardbreds, but sadly none of mine ever looked that pretty over poles..
		
Click to expand...

I hope I can do him justice and that he'll learn to relax a little. Hopefully the milder spring weather will hope (I'm in denial over spring grass )


----------



## Cobbytype (21 February 2017)

Regandal said:



			My, he looks good!  What a fab wee jumper.  You must be chuffed to bits!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  Yes, I'm pleased with his progress and really proud of his journey and how he's coped.


----------



## Cobbytype (21 February 2017)

LD&S said:



			What a lovely update, glad everything is going well.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## LD&S (21 February 2017)

I am a bit puzzled by you needing to lose 3lb, give Job an extra haynet that'll sort it out lol


----------



## Cobbytype (21 February 2017)

LD&S said:



			I am a bit puzzled by you needing to lose 3lb, give Job an extra haynet that'll sort it out lol
		
Click to expand...

It's the target I set myself. 

My aim is to get back to 9 1/2 stone but I'd set myself the goal of getting to 10 stone before riding Job. He's quite small - probably 14.2 or 14.3hh so I don't want to be on the heavy side for him, especially in view of the effects the neglect had on his muscles. The guy who is riding him is 10 stone and 7 inches than me - I feel like a short arsed telly tubby


----------



## Cobbytype (9 March 2017)

So, I rode Job for the first time today. 

It's some months since I last rode so I was nervous and felt flabby and unfit, but it was so good to finally ride my sweet little horse. He's a forward little chap and responsive and he tries hard to please. He's nice and straight, moves away from the leg. His head carriage is a bit erratic and he tends to rush forwards into trotter mode when being asked for a 'normal' ridden trot, but he settles after a time. The pic isn't very clear, but here we are:


----------



## Regandal (9 March 2017)

Well done!  You must be excited/relieved!  He's looking good.


----------



## Cobbytype (9 March 2017)

Regandal said:



			Well done!  You must be excited/relieved!  He's looking good.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Regandal. 

tbh I'd half dreaded riding him for the first time and just wanted to get it over and done with. It had built up to this big event in my mind and felt nervous and a bit worried that if he got frightened and rushed off I'd part company with him. Not the end of the world if I had, but I think it would have unnerved Job and I'd have felt inadequate and unable cope with a non-cob. 

He's lovely and I'm besotted. He's come a hell of a long way from being so battered and starved and I feel humbled by his willingness to try.


----------



## debsflo (9 March 2017)

Ahhh that's brilliant. Well done to both of you, it's another big milestone overcome. Sometimes thinking about something is worse than the reality. What a lovely spring day to get riding again.


----------



## Cobbytype (9 March 2017)

debsflo said:



			Ahhh that's brilliant. Well done to both of you, it's another big milestone overcome. Sometimes thinking about something is worse than the reality. What a lovely spring day to get riding again.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Debsflo - I'm pleased it's over and done with. And yes, the thinking about it is so much worse than just getting on and doing it.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (9 March 2017)

Standies are such kind and big-hearted horses, they will always try and look after their people even when they aren't sure what they supposed to be doing. I doubt he'll ever give you reason to feel unsafe.


----------



## Cobbytype (9 March 2017)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Standies are such kind and big-hearted horses, they will always try and look after their people even when they aren't sure what they supposed to be doing. I doubt he'll ever give you reason to feel unsafe.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's such a lovely thing to say LBM. He's an incredibly sweet horse. I have got to learn to deal with his 'ways' and not be frightened if he gets a bit whizzy when he's unsure and reverts back to full on trotter. He just goes faster when he's unsure but settles back down when asked to steady up. 

He's virtually banned from hacking at the moment (my decision not his trainer's) as the scare he had a while back has really unnerved him in traffic. I need to build a ridden relationship with him in a safe environment before venturing out on the roads. How I wish we had some hacking that was entirely off road as he likes going out. He seems to have his feet comfortably under the table so this happy hacker (me) is having to re-think what to do with him if he remains frightened of traffic.


----------



## LD&S (10 March 2017)

Shame about the hacking but I'm sure you'll get there, so pleased you've ridden at last and I'm sure you're not a short arsed telly tubby or at least not as short arsed as me lol.

Glad to see an update, keep them coming.


----------



## Cobbytype (10 March 2017)

LD&S said:



			Shame about the hacking but I'm sure you'll get there, so pleased you've ridden at last and I'm sure you're not a short arsed telly tubby or at least not as short arsed as me lol.

Glad to see an update, keep them coming.
		
Click to expand...

I'm incredibly stiff this morning. 15 minutes of walk and trot - guess I'm more unfit than I thought  Heaven knows how I'll swing my leg over today?


----------



## LD&S (10 March 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			I'm incredibly stiff this morning. 15 minutes of walk and trot - guess I'm more unfit than I thought  Heaven knows how I'll swing my leg over today?
		
Click to expand...

If you get a minute let us know how you got on, I need to absorb some confidence and you and Job are doing so well I might, if it's ok, use you as inspiration.


----------



## Cobbytype (10 March 2017)

LD&S said:



			If you get a minute let us know how you got on, I need to absorb some confidence and you and Job are doing so well I might, if it's ok, use you as inspiration.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, ha - I don't know about 'doing so well' LD & S, I just bumble along, creaking and groaning as I go.

I've ridden again today. Struggled a bit because I was stiff from yesterday's maiden voyage, but I did a bit more trot. We're both unbalanced which doesn't help and I'm not yet familiar enough with Job's way of going to help him out much and I'm too busy trying to stay on board with an audience watching 

Really enjoyed it today and although I think I rode worse than yesterday, I felt more confident. He's a quirky little thing but I really like him. He's quite sharp but not in an explosive way, he just does things quickly and it unbalances the pair of us. Not helped by the saddle which puts my leg in a forward position, so my knees are over the rolls and I perch a bit. I shall have to try and get him a decent saddle sooner rather than later. 

But despite the sore bum and thighs, I really enjoyed it - it's great to be back in the saddle.


----------



## LD&S (10 March 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			Ha, ha - I don't know about 'doing so well' LD & S, I just bumble along, creaking and groaning as I go.

I've ridden again today. Struggled a bit because I was stiff from yesterday's maiden voyage, but I did a bit more trot. We're both unbalanced which doesn't help and I'm not yet familiar enough with Job's way of going to help him out much and I'm too busy trying to stay on board with an audience watching 

Really enjoyed it today and although I think I rode worse than yesterday, I felt more confident. He's a quirky little thing but I really like him. He's quite sharp but not in an explosive way, he just does things quickly and it unbalances the pair of us. Not helped by the saddle which puts my leg in a forward position, so my knees are over the rolls and I perch a bit. I shall have to try and get him a decent saddle sooner rather than later. 

But despite the sore bum and thighs, I really enjoyed it - it's great to be back in the saddle. 






Click to expand...

Lovely update, thank you. Glad you're getting used to him, I'd be b*ggered on anything sharp lol


----------



## Cobbytype (10 March 2017)

I don't think I mean 'sharp' in the true sense, he's just different to what I'm used to. My maxi cob was forward going, but his reaction time was slower... and he was a much bigger, wider horse, which gave me a totally different ride feel. Job tends to rush a little bit and then he gets unbalanced which can result in him tucking his head in and going on his forehand, or sticking his head out and rushing forwards in trotter mode. I've made him sound awful but he isn't, he's just learning how to balance himself and sometimes he's going too quick to do so.


----------



## LD&S (10 March 2017)

You've made him sound lovely, I'm a sucker for a nice nature as I can't ride for toffee lol


----------



## paddi22 (10 March 2017)

im in the middle of retraining a sulky racer, and she has the absolute sweetest personality too. she struggled a bit with the balance in trot at the start, but she's clever and has sorted herself out after a session or two. your lad looks lovely!


----------



## Cobbytype (10 March 2017)

LD&S said:



			You've made him sound lovely, I'm a sucker for a nice nature as I can't ride for toffee lol
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Cobbytype (10 March 2017)

paddi22 said:



			im in the middle of retraining a sulky racer, and she has the absolute sweetest personality too. she struggled a bit with the balance in trot at the start, but she's clever and has sorted herself out after a session or two. your lad looks lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you paddi22. There's a public footpath that runs down the side of the school and someone stopped today to say what a nice horse he is. It was a really nice moment for me as he looked so poor and sad when he arrived. 

It's the corners that Job struggles with and he either tries to rush around them or slows down too much and loses his momentum. His trainer is much more able than me and is able to ride him more effectively through the corners, but it's early days for me and I need to get the hang of riding him.

So is your mare a pacer or trotter?


----------



## paddi22 (10 March 2017)

trotter, doesn't pace. have only started retraining so only walking and trotting, so not sure what canter will be like, although she does it on lunge. i have some videos of her i can upload and pm link to you if you like, just to compare trots and how they handle corners. She tries to rush corners too, so the aim is to get her out hacking to strengthen her up a bit.


----------



## Cobbytype (10 March 2017)

paddi22 said:



			trotter, doesn't pace. have only started retraining so only walking and trotting, so not sure what canter will be like, although she does it on lunge. i have some videos of her i can upload and pm link to you if you like, just to compare trots and how they handle corners. She tries to rush corners too, so the aim is to get her out hacking to strengthen her up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

That would be lovely. I have some short videos of Job with his trainer.


----------



## Cobbytype (19 March 2017)

Just a little update on Job. I've only ridden once this week due to work, but Job's trainer has been busy with him and tells me he's going really nicely. I remembered to take my gel pad and wasn't stiff after riding - the pad really seems to help me and my creaky pelvis. The plan is for Job to have some time out once the weather improves sufficiently for him to be turned away at mine.

Here's a pic of him taken earlier which took some time to get as he insisted on being up close and personal on carrot pursuit - it took an itch to get him to stand away from me for a moment.  Micronised linseed has certainly done his skin and coat a world of good. 







So pleased with this little guy's progress - what a trooper.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2017)

What a stunning image, you have done well, both of you


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2017)

I think if he canters in the field, he will be fine, I found I just needed to do a lot of slow and steady hillwork to build up the inner thigh and the back muscles.


----------



## Regandal (19 March 2017)

He's gleaming!  Obviously a happy little camper there. Well done you!


----------



## Cobbytype (19 March 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			What a stunning image, you have done well, both of you 

Click to expand...

Thank you  It was such a pivotal moment last week when the woman walking along the right of way stopped to admire the little bay horse working in the school. She knew nothing of his history or what he looked like previously so it was so pleasing that he was being admired for what he is now rather than pitied for what he was.

I do see Jobbers canter now and then in the paddock, but he mostly prefers to trot really fast


----------



## Cobbytype (19 March 2017)

Regandal said:



			He's gleaming!  Obviously a happy little camper there. Well done you!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - he's definitely blossoming at the moment and looks quite pleased with himself and the life he leads. 

He's a bit bored with the school I think, but for the moment boredom is better than meltdown in heavy traffic. We'll have to have a think about that when he's had time off. I think his physical health is slightly ahead of his mental health, but hopefully a nice long rest in the field will help him relax and we can look at him with a fresh set of eyes when he's had a long holiday. I'm hoping a break from work will help him to forget his fears.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 March 2017)

If he can go out in a field next to a busy road,  that might help.
Plus all the good handlng, I had a little mare that had had a rough time, and it was amazing what trust she had in me after a few months, I was never ever physical with her, no matter what. I just used to spend a lot of time with her,   I even had my coffee sitting on a kerb, on the floor of her stable she used to lean her hind legs against me, it was a bit scary!
The first day we got her, she actually pinioned the owner with her body against the stable wall, and was obviously anticipating some sort of violence. Fortunately I was there and heard his cry for help,  lol.


----------



## PorkChop (19 March 2017)

He's gleaming   Lovely that you are riding again, keep the updates coming


----------



## Cobbytype (19 March 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			If he can go out in a field next to a busy road,  that might help.
Plus all the good handlng, I had a little mare that had had a rough time, and it was amazing what trust she had in me after a few months, I never ever told her off, I just used to spend a lot of time with her,   I even used to have my coffee sitting on a kerb, on the floor of her stable she used to lean her hind legs against me, it was a bit scary!
The first day we got her, she actually pinioned the owner with her body against the stable wall, and was obviously anticipating some sort of violence.
		
Click to expand...

It seems Job's fears are based around men. He's fine with me, but can sometimes be fearful of his (male) trainer and on one occasion he wouldn't come to my husband for breakfast. We can only think that my husband's clothing reminded him of someone from his past? It's incredibly rewarding isn't it, when they place their trust in us?

It's an odd one because Job was okay with traffic initially. He long reined through the village roads and started hacking without issue. I used to walk him in hand to the top of my lane to let him graze in hand near the road and can only remember him spooking once when a small child ran out from behind a parked vehicle. 

A couple of incidents have really frightened him and he's gone from bad to worse with genuine fear. I think rather then try to address the problem head on now, it's better that he has a bit of time-out to chill out. He's come an awfully long way in the 5 months I've had him and maybe the traffic fear is just a reminder that we need to go a little carefully with him. We're all in agreement that his behaviour is genuine fear rather than naughtiness... and there's always the thought that his lumpy jaw is the result of a past traffic accident and it was just a matter of time before something reminded him of what happened. 

I'm contemplating buying a trailer so that I can take him to places with off road hacking, but I've got to buy him a decent saddle first. So much for a 'cheap' project horse


----------



## Cobbytype (19 March 2017)

PorkChop said:



			He's gleaming   Lovely that you are riding again, keep the updates coming 

Click to expand...

Thank you PorkChop  Maybe I need some micronised linseed for my dull hair


----------



## Spiritedly (19 March 2017)

Only just read this thread and the change in Job is a credit to you! He looks so much better now.
 I have a standie mare and have a bit of a soft spot for them. Mine is a pacer although she does trot and only tends to resort to pacing when she gets excited, confused or decides that trotting beside another horse actually means racing :-/  Like Job she has scarring to her poll but also under her tail and she has Wobblers which we believe is trauma based, probably from going over in cart :'(


----------



## LD&S (19 March 2017)

Well done, he looks amazing.
I could be completely wrong but when I got Lady she was really quite good in traffic but as she relaxed she got worse and the general opinion was she had been shut down and as she was allowed to be a horse the fears came to the surface, maybe after Job has had his holiday de-spooking might help a bit.
Heartbreaking to hear of his reaction to men, I can only imagine what would have caused such a reaction, so sad.


----------



## Cobbytype (19 March 2017)

LD&S said:



			Well done, he looks amazing.
I could be completely wrong but when I got Lady she was really quite good in traffic but as she relaxed she got worse and the general opinion was she had been shut down and as she was allowed to be a horse the fears came to the surface, maybe after Job has had his holiday de-spooking might help a bit.
Heartbreaking to hear of his reaction to men, I can only imagine what would have caused such a reaction, so sad.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 

Yes LD & S we're all thinking the same as you. Job was rock bottom when he arrived - he ate, he drank, he avoided contact with people and other horses - it was all about survival and we think he'd shut down. As he's gotten fitter and fatter he's more able to react and I think he needs a break from the stress of learning every day. 

And yes, the fear of men is sad but on the plus side he's quite cheeky with me and threatened to bite me today. I remonstrated with him and he gave me a high headed cocky look which said "Yeh right, not frightened of you and I know you adore me anyway".


----------



## Cobbytype (19 March 2017)

Spiritedly said:



			Only just read this thread and the change in Job is a credit to you! He looks so much better now.
 I have a standie mare and have a bit of a soft spot for them. Mine is a pacer although she does trot and only tends to resort to pacing when she gets excited, confused or decides that trotting beside another horse actually means racing :-/  Like Job she has scarring to her poll but also under her tail and she has Wobblers which we believe is trauma based, probably from going over in cart :'(
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear your Standie has Wobblers - I hope it's manageable and causes her not too many problems. 

As soon as the weather's a bit warmer Job will have his first proper bath to try and sort out some of the issues with his poll; the scar tissue seems to build up into a dermatitis with raised scabby areas. It's quite raised at the moment, but I think a lot of it is aggravated by a build up of winter grease and grime which normal grooming won't remove. tbh it's been the least of his problems but is something that needs working on when the weather permits.


----------



## LD&S (19 March 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			Thank you 

Yes LD & S we're all thinking the same as you. Job was rock bottom when he arrived - he ate, he drank, he avoided contact with people and other horses - it was all about survival and we think he'd shut down. As he's gotten fitter and fatter he's more able to react and I think he needs a break from the stress of learning every day. 

And yes, the fear of men is sad but on the plus side he's quite cheeky with me and threatened to bite me today. I remonstrated with him and he gave me a high headed cocky look which said "Yeh right, not frightened of you and I know you adore me anyway".
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky b*gger, I bet it's great to see emerging, nowhere near the same but I got Betsy in November and partly due to my fear and partly because of the shock of moving home, she was very subdued but very pushy too if that makes sense, the last few weeks she's changed a lot, she loves a scratch, followed me when she was a bit unsure of the quad today but is gradually improving her manners though she still gets a bit close but she is improving all the time.


----------



## chaps89 (20 March 2017)

I've been reading this thread with interest but not yet commented. However he looks absolutely smashing in your latest photo, an absolute credit to you for taking the time with him. I'm looking forwards to hearing more of his stories in the future!


----------



## Cobbytype (20 March 2017)

chaps89 said:



			I've been reading this thread with interest but not yet commented. However he looks absolutely smashing in your latest photo, an absolute credit to you for taking the time with him. I'm looking forwards to hearing more of his stories in the future!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you chaps89. I've not done a lot really, just fed him, fretted over him and done the usual routine stuff such as worming, grooming, teeth. Job isn't a difficult horse to look after - he eats well, is relaxed in the field and enjoys a groom, so I guess his attitude has helped him make a good recovery. Job's trainer has done a good job in getting him slowly back to work and I'm pleased that he's continued to gain weight whilst going through the worst part of the year. He needs more topline, but that will hopefully improve gradually with work.


----------



## Cobbytype (20 March 2017)

LD&S said:



			Cheeky b*gger, I bet it's great to see emerging, nowhere near the same but I got Betsy in November and partly due to my fear and partly because of the shock of moving home, she was very subdued but very pushy too if that makes sense, the last few weeks she's changed a lot, she loves a scratch, followed me when she was a bit unsure of the quad today but is gradually improving her manners though she still gets a bit close but she is improving all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Well I hope this thread has had the desired effect in getting your mojo back. I'll be riding again this week so will post a progress report at some point.


----------



## gothdolly (20 March 2017)

He's so shiny! Well done


----------



## Cobbytype (20 March 2017)

gothdolly said:



			He's so shiny! Well done 

Click to expand...

He's moulting today so hoping his summer coat looks as good


----------



## LD&S (20 March 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			Well I hope this thread has had the desired effect in getting your mojo back. I'll be riding again this week so will post a progress report at some point.
		
Click to expand...

If the weather is ok will be riding tomorrow (probably) lol


----------



## Regandal (20 March 2017)

You may already do this,  but if not,  I have found clicker training an amazing way to build my wee boy's confidence. He's a sensitive flower,  and I suspect was bullied a fair bit by a previous trainer.  (I've seen the videos)
I use it for all his stretches,  tummy lifts, picking up the back feet (not keen due to previous hind leg surgery), and we've started using it for in-hand stuff. He lights up when he realises we're doing a session,  and the effort he puts in is phenomenal. 
He seems so much happier in himself.  Wish I'd discovered it years ago!


----------



## Cobbytype (20 March 2017)

Regandal said:



			You may already do this,  but if not,  I have found clicker training an amazing way to build my wee boy's confidence. He's a sensitive flower,  and I suspect was bullied a fair bit by a previous trainer.  (I've seen the videos)
I use it for all his stretches,  tummy lifts, picking up the back feet (not keen due to previous hind leg surgery), and we've started using it for in-hand stuff. He lights up when he realises we're doing a session,  and the effort he puts in is phenomenal. 
He seems so much happier in himself.  Wish I'd discovered it years ago!
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to give it a try when he's had his time off - might be a good way to get him gently back into work mode.


----------



## Cobbytype (24 March 2017)

Well, this little rescue Standardbred just keeps on giving... and forgiving. 

A small progression in my riding today; probably not in style, but in confidence. Although I've ridden many different horses, it was donkeys years ago and I have very little memory of how they actually felt. And I've only ever been an average kind of rider. 

My horse of a lifetime, Jasper, was retired in 2010 and in the 6 and a bit year gap I've probably ridden less than 30 times and quite a few of those times was on a mechanical dressage horse. So riding Job just didn't ring any bells and there was no familiarity in the way he goes and the way I remembered what it was like to ride a horse. There's quite a big difference between a 16+hh maxi cob (Jasper) and a 14.2hh nippy standardbred!

Poor Job has had to endure me getting left behind in trot - I put my leg on, he duly obeys and goes forward energetically and willingly - I get left behind and thus pull backwards on the reins because my body doesn't keep up with his (oh the joys of having a toy boy). I also found out what makes Job 'jump' forwards. I click. I hate people who click, click, click at their horses, so feel dismayed that I do it. Maybe I've always done it? I'm a closet clicker who has just outed herself on social media. 

On the advice of Job's trainer I tried to do some exercises to encourage him to move away from my leg - we got the hang of it in a fashion once Job interpreted the fuzzy aids my stiff legs were trying to apply. He did all this without objection, without silliness, without stuffiness and without any hard feelings for my inept skills. I'm really starting to enjoy discovering him. 

Mints were duly administered by way of an apology. I think I'm forgiven. Humble pie for my pudding tonight I think. 

Thanks Jobbers, you're a very good boy. I'm secretly planning our first public debut. A nice little dressage test I think, maybe later this year... much later this year, as this old mare has got to get her act together. 

No pics today, but will post some next week.


----------



## LD&S (24 March 2017)

That is lovely, so glad the two of you are getting to know each other even better,never heard of a closet clicker lol.
Good Job.

I had a go at clicker training with Lady, I think there are two very different approaches, if I remember correctly some people choose to wait for the desired movement response etc then click others try and encourage what is wanted, I tried the latter with Lady and found it worked really well though to my shame I didn't keep it up but for a couple of months at least it was a massive ask just to get near her. She is so food driven though that when I did restart it was quicker and easier just to give the treat than worry about the clicker and at one pony nut at a time I wasn't worried about weight gain.

On the energetic forwards move, I read recently some tips on H&H though I can't remember what there were, doh! but I expect someone else will.


----------



## Cobbytype (24 March 2017)

LD&S said:



			That is lovely, so glad the two of you are getting to know each other even better,never heard of a closet clicker lol.
Good Job.

I had a go at clicker training with Lady, I think there are two very different approaches, if I remember correctly some people choose to wait for the desired movement response etc then click others try and encourage what is wanted, I tried the latter with Lady and found it worked really well though to my shame I didn't keep it up but for a couple of months at least it was a massive ask just to get near her. She is so food driven though that when I did restart it was quicker and easier just to give the treat than worry about the clicker and at one pony nut at a time I wasn't worried about weight gain.

On the energetic forwards move, I read recently some tips on H&H though I can't remember what there were, doh! but I expect someone else will.
		
Click to expand...

Think I just need lots more hours in the saddle LD&S. I've forgotten so much and find myself getting muddled up when I try to do things other than the basics. Really enjoying riding again though and today's weather was a blessing, especially when 2 days ago I was riding in icy cold rain. 

How did you get on this week?


----------



## Cobbytype (30 March 2017)

I'm disappointed in myself this week and a little ashamed at the standard of my riding. Poor Job didn't go well with me on board yesterday and resorted to hopping into transitions because I kept getting it wrong. My husband took pics of me riding and when I looked at them it was glaringly obvious where I was going wrong, but as they say, hindsight is a wonderful thing!

When my shoulders are relaxed and my hands are forward, Job goes nicely:








And when I scrunch my shoulders and do some knitting he doesn't because I'm holding him back:








I could have ridden today but was too stiff and p'd off. Apparently he went very nicely for his trainer though!!! Thanks Job, message received loud and clear - this tub of lard has got to up her game 

Job's skin isn't great at the moment and the crusty lesions on his poll have flared up, so he had a bath today. Now he smells of lavender and isn't impressed. To make matters worse he had his bum thoroughly washed, which quite frankly is taking things far too far and he had to spend the remainder of bathtime with his tail clamped to his bottom for fear of further intrusions on his privacy. 

I asked Job's trainer today about the droppings on top of the big cross country bank in Job's paddock and apparently he takes himself up there to scoff the grass and jumps down the steep side onto the middle tier then onto the ground when he's had enough. Remind me when Hickstead is please?


----------



## Cobbytype (26 April 2017)

Job has come home for a well earned holiday. I've ridden him quite a few times over the past few weeks and although there's room for improvement, I'm starting to get the hang of him. The Y/O has given me a couple of mini lessons which have been hard work but very useful in helping me maintain balance. 

He's behaving differently in my paddock from when he left in December. He's more confident and much more active, so I guess he's feeling well. The first pic shows how he's changed shape and is developing muscle:








Victor quite likes having a bodyguard when he's having a dustbath:








Poor Job has been the victim of his mum's dodgy hairdressing skills and is now sporting an embarrassing basin cut:








All being well we will be going to a low key dressage competition when he's back in work late summer, but I'll worry about that later, for the moment it's nice to have him home. 

So proud of this little trooper and how far he's come since October:


----------



## JJS (26 April 2017)

It seems like you're doing a great job, Cobbytype. What a lucky boy he is to have found his way to you


----------



## Cobbytype (26 April 2017)

JJS said:



			It seems like you're doing a great job, Cobbytype. What a lucky boy he is to have found his way to you 

Click to expand...

Well, tbh I think he rescued me - I was in a dark place after losing my horse of a lifetime and it's been great having a little project and seeing him flourish. 

However, he is in the doghouse this afternoon, having done airs above the ground next to me whilst I was poo-picking and then he chased the donks and was doing flying bucks/kicks in the sheer delight of terrifying the living daylights out of them. It's the first time I've seen a really cheeky side to him - a mixture of cold weather and rich spring grass has gone to his head I think!


----------



## Widgeon (26 April 2017)

He is gorgeous - and the older photos remind me very much of a young ex-trotter that I used to ride. He was such a sweetie and always gave 100% even though with hindsight I realise he can't have had a clue what I was asking for half the time. He's definitely the one that got away (he wasn't mine) and I wish I knew where he was now. It's lovely seeing how much you've done for your horse, he is very lucky


----------



## Widgeon (26 April 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			Well, tbh I think he rescued me - I was in a dark place after losing my horse of a lifetime and it's been great having a little project and seeing him flourish. 

However, he is in the doghouse this afternoon, having done airs above the ground next to me whilst I was poo-picking and then he chased the donks and was doing flying bucks/kicks in the sheer delight of terrifying the living daylights out of them. It's the first time I've seen a really cheeky side to him - a mixture of cold weather and rich spring grass has gone to his head I think!
		
Click to expand...

Ours used to canter around the paddock bucking with a stick in his mouth - apparently no one had told him he was a horse and not a puppy. I have lots of photos of him doing it but I've never seen another horse try it!


----------



## debsflo (26 April 2017)

He looks like a different horse now. Well done you x


----------



## Cobbytype (26 April 2017)

debsflo said:



			He looks like a different horse now. Well done you x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Debsflo. It's marvelous what some decent food and a bit of work can do isn't it. He's quite a good doer really so hasn't needed tons of hard feed and the steady work has given him a nice shape. 

Going by today's antics, he might well be back in work sooner than expected ;-)


----------



## Cobbytype (26 April 2017)

Widgeon said:



			He is gorgeous - and the older photos remind me very much of a young ex-trotter that I used to ride. He was such a sweetie and always gave 100% even though with hindsight I realise he can't have had a clue what I was asking for half the time. He's definitely the one that got away (he wasn't mine) and I wish I knew where he was now. It's lovely seeing how much you've done for your horse, he is very lucky 

Click to expand...

Trotters are lovely aren't they. Well yes, he is a lucky boy, but he's incredibly sweet and I feel like the lucky one. Would love for you to post a pic of yours.


----------



## Widgeon (3 May 2017)

Edited to re-post in the right place.


----------



## Widgeon (3 May 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			Trotters are lovely aren't they. Well yes, he is a lucky boy, but he's incredibly sweet and I feel like the lucky one. Would love for you to post a pic of yours.
		
Click to expand...

Better late than never...after lots of "unexpected error" messages from PhotoBucket I've uploaded some photos to my profile. Excuse the blurry quality, this was ten years ago when teenagers didn't have fancy camera phones! The similarities between people's ex-trotters on this thread have really surprised me - arriving in hat rack shape, terrified of men, "funny lumps" but general lovely sweet, eager to please nature. I thought the little horse below was a one off, but it sounds like that's not the case. I love your recent before and after photos - Job is looking fantastic. And now summer is on the way, it will be much easier to to up your riding and ditch any extra weight! (that's what I always find anyway...)


----------



## Cobbytype (3 May 2017)

Sorry Widgeon - I can't see any photos in your profile. 

Job is looking loads better. He's on holiday at mine for a few weeks and is presently wired and cheeky, bombing around the paddock and being very silly - a complete change in character from his usual timid self. I'm hoping he doesn't injure himself as the ground is very hard and uneven in parts.


----------

